# 1997 GXE: Windshield wiperz



## whitespace37 (Sep 24, 2009)

The drivers side wiper stopped working. the control arm linkage came off. so i reconnected it. this worked good for a bit, then it fell off again and again. after doing some more looking around i came to the conclusion that the wiper motor was bad (timed wiping wasnt working and it was running faster than normal). 

so i ordered a new motor, installed it and it works great. however there's slop in the passenger side wiper (i believe from the motor running too fast causing unusual wear).

where can i find this part? both control arms connect to it. what is it called? am i gonna have to rob a car grave yard for it? /sarcasm 



.......... passenger side wiper ..... drivers side wiper
............................. \ .......................... \ 
............................... \ .......................... \
................................. \ .......................... \
motor --- control arm --- + --- control arm --- |
.................................. ^
.................................. |
............................ this part here


thanks for anything you can offer.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

:woowoo:Are u talking about were both winshield wiper coneect from? I think i know wat your talking bout just explain a lil bit more....

Are you talking about the "Wiper Trans"?


----------



## whitespace37 (Sep 24, 2009)

The part that both transmission/control arms connect to. it has three bolts that connect it to the frame. then the wiper is connect to the other end of it. I'll take a picture tonight. 

when i look at transmission arms they only include the bar and not the piece that they connect to in the center.


----------



## whitespace37 (Sep 24, 2009)

Second image is showing how the wiper is coming up higher than normal because of the worn out part. it's loose and i can press it down to what it should be.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Alright the best I can tell you is get it from a junk yark. They should sell you the whole thing for $10 or at most $20 complete, like that u just replace the whole thing. One of my wiper arms wasnt working, so i just went to a junk yard and got the whole thing for $12.


----------



## whitespace37 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks, after the looking around that seemed to be the best conclusion. ill prolly get it next weekend. happy 4th.


----------

